# Supplements?



## Pelzergirl (May 24, 2011)

I've been really looking for something I can take that will help with the hyper.. Something really specific.. Of course most sites list alot of supplements, all that would be good no matter what is wrong with you..

I've found a few resourses that target the hyper issues directly.. from that I've taken that L-Carnitine and Copper are good...

DO ya'll take supplements? What works, or doesn't?

Are all these stories about people controling it with supplements just bunk? Not saying they aren't good for you.. but do they directly impact the condition?

Lord I would love to find something, anything that will help.. cause with the betablocker and tapazole I feel like crap and Dr keeps saying it takes time to clean out... GRRRRRRR


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Pelzergirl said:


> I've been really looking for something I can take that will help with the hyper.. Something really specific.. Of course most sites list alot of supplements, all that would be good no matter what is wrong with you..
> 
> I've found a few resourses that target the hyper issues directly.. from that I've taken that L-Carnitine and Copper are good...
> 
> ...


My personal opinion is that you need to clean yourself of this doctor.

When a person is in the advanced stages of hyper, nothing works. It is advisable to think about having that thyroid removed.

I can assure you that you are not going to "clean out!"

Feeling really bad for you; I know you are suffering and it could cost you your life.

Thyroid Storm
http://www.clivir.com/lessons/show/thyroid-storm-symptoms-causes-and-treatment.html

Please familiarize yourself w/ the above and get to ER immediately "if" you feel you are having a thyroid storm.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I felt wretched on betablockers and tapazole as well and decided to have my thyroid removed.

I saw a holistic doc years ago who gave me all sorts of supplements to "detox." I suppose it was meant to help quite the auto-immune issues. It didn't change the way that I felt or treat my thyroid condition, and I think it was dangerous.

I have heard of folks taking iodine to treat hyperthyroid and cure thyroid cancer, but it sounds pretty dicey to me because too much iodine can cause hyperthyroidism in the first place!

Unfortunately, I don't believe this is something that can be treated naturally. Hyperthyroid isn't something to mess around with because it can kill you. I ended up being hospitalized because of an uber-fast heart rate, high blood pressure, and chest pain. Being evaluated for a possible heart attack at 33 is no fun, and not something to mess around with.


----------



## kdsjen (Apr 25, 2011)

I am temporarily hyper (early Hashi's) and so all I am on is a beta-blocker. I know that it's a terrible feeling. I feel so sluggish and foggy and still somehow anxious and shaky... I have been looking for supplements and can't find much, although I have read that once your heart rate is controlled, exercise can burn T3. Please research yourself because I think it was maybe a thread on here where I read it... I only remember it wasn't 100% reliable. I have also read both pros and cons of copper and also of selenium supplementation. I'm interested to hear if anyone chimes in. My frustration is that it's just a temporary hyper stage assumedly, so I'm not wanting to sway in any drastic way. 
PS - there is a very long list of foods and supplements to avoid when hyper. Search on that, maybe?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Selenium speeds up the conversion of T4 into T3, putting one at risk for thyroid storm. I think it would be very dangerous for someone who is hyper. If you are in a hyper phase and aren't treating with methimazole, I think anything that would help calm your immune system could help. You don't want to stimulate your immune system since it's already attacking your thyroid.


----------

